# Finally was able to register!



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm really excited to be here. 

First off, I've been doing quite a bit of heavy researching on WWII in the Pacific, particularly on the Guadalcanal Campaign and the Solomon Islands, particularly with the USMC 23MAG and Squadron VMSB-231. I just want to say, there has been a TON of stuff I've found just via google-fu that has directed me here. I've been trying to register with this group now for about a week, and I'm glad to see some of the "spam-bot protector questions" disappear as they were a little bit FUBAR for me. 

Second, if anyone responding to this would like to help me out and track down threads on all this, and linking them here, it'd be great. I'll start using the search function ASAP though, so no worries either.

basically, I'm a vet of the US Coast Guard, and a fan of the US Marine Corps as a lot of my family are Marines as well. I enjoy warbirds, classic cars, looking to buy and restore a M35a2 truck for my ranch, horses, and moonlight strolls on the beach in Lake Havasu 

anyway, just wanted to say hi before I jumped too far ahead as this is already my second poost. Oops.

fair winds and following seas,

Pat


----------



## N4521U (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome to the mad house Pat.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2013)

You may have been caught in the middle of the forum's upgrade...should be a smooth ride from here on out! 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome from England.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Pat!

Try this thread....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/day-war-pacific-65-years-ago-6103.html

or most of the stuff you are looking for may be in the "WWII General" section.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just in time for group therapy!

Welcome to the......you'll be shown to your accommodations soon, by some lovely people in white uniforms....


----------



## Soldier (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome From Kansas


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2013)

welcome aboard Pat, you will be ok as long as you don't sit next to Jan (Lucky13) in group therapy....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello from N.C.!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2013)

G'day!


----------



## Readie (Oct 16, 2013)

Good evening and welcome to the club.
Do you like bacon by any chance?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2013)

Readie said:


> Do you like bacon by any chance?


HEY!! Don't be handing out our bacon!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and we have a 100 post minimum before you are issued bacon.


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 16, 2013)

umm,

does anyone that's a vet of the US Armed Forces *not* like bacon!?!
*It's BACON!!!!* "pork fat rules!" 

as a whole, thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Indeed it's good to be here

I have a few noob questions for y'all that I haven't been able to find a concrete answer for, so I hope you'll bear with me:
1) how may I be able to join the modeler's group? Is there anything I have to do first? Right now I only have a P-38 but that's going to take a long time to work on since I'm trying to research the plane my Grandpa was associated with. But I'm wanting to get back into warbird modeling.
2) computer and console gaming - I see there's a couple sub-boards and threads. I'm wondering where I should post up about "Birds of Steel" and "Damage Inc." 
3) I'm working on an impression of a USMC VSMB-231 Aviator during the Cactus Air Force days and thereafter. I'm wondering if people would like to see what I've come up with for my kit and the help I've gotten from others on different forums. I always like to have as many opinions as I can.

yep, that's about it

fair winds and following seas

Pat


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2013)

Question 1.) You will see a little intro at the beginning of a build that has a User Name, real name, model, and scale. Each person joining a particular group build does one of these and then starts building and posting away.
Don't know about question 2, but you can probably start a new thread in that section of the forum so you can better keep track of it.
And for question 3, start a new thread in the Start to finish builds thread and have at it. Folks are very willing to help out and give ideas and advice.
Oh.........................and welcome to the asylum.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. 8)


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

If you click the *masthead*, go down to the *Modeling Section* section, click on *Start to Finish Builds* and when it opens go to the top of the listing to *Post New Thread* and start your own new thread. Doing this the thread will always be in StoF catagory. 

Below the Modeling section is *Group Builds*, you would do the same for a new thread in there. If you *go here* http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/new-generation-group-builds-2013-onwards-33203.html you will find a thread with a list of the GB schedule with start and finish dates. We are on GB19 now which ends Sunday Dec 1st, and so on. When you start a GB thread for a build just copy the start info from another entry, paste into your new entry post and edit with your own info. Then build away!!!

Hope this helps. Bill

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help Bill, it's greatly appreciated and that made a TON of sense


----------



## N4521U (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad to help.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool siggy!!

As for Question #2, you can post all you want in the Aviation Gaming section - half ways down the Main page.


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks for the compliment about the signature. It's a couple screencaps from the console game "Birds of Steel" along with the patches of the different USMC units during the early days of Guadalcanal. Basically it's 1MAW, 23MAG, VMF-223 and VMF-224, VMSB-231 and VMSB-232. Finding the "baby Demon" of old school MAG 23 was fun, and I'm glad I found it. The signature was made in MSPaint believe it or not, just with a TON of patience and it still doesn't look "great". Now I've got GIMP on here, I'll clean it up and make it over.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2013)

GIMP is my friend!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2013)

Njaco said:


> GIMP is my friend!


It's spelled GEORGE.

Geo


----------



## javlin (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Pat and our resident expert on the Wildcat is Airframes/Terry you can find him here : http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/members/airframes/ this guy has all the answers you need.


----------



## J dog (Nov 1, 2013)

welcome and be prepared to see some ah INTERESTING people.


----------

